# 36200, 75625, 75716



## amym (Jun 14, 2011)

Should this be coded as 36200, 75625, 75716?  Also, where can I read up on how to code interventions correctly?

PROTOCOL:  After written informed consent was obtained, the patient was 
brought to the peripheral vascular lab and both groins are prepped and 
draped in a usual fashion.  Xylocaine was infiltrated in the left groin 
and access achieved with a 5 French sheath and subsequently a 5 French 
OmniFlush catheter was advanced to the position of the L1 level. 
Abdominal aortogram was performed.  Subsequently catheter was pulled 
back above the level of the bifurcation and 80 mL of contrast bolus 
chase method was used for imaging.  No complications occurred.  After 
completion of the procedure, StarClose method was used for hemostasis. 

FINDINGS: 
1. The abdominal aorta and the renal arteries are normal. 
2. Common iliac, external iliac, femoral, common femoral arteries, 
superficial femoral artery, and popliteal arteries show only mild 
atherosclerosis and luminal irregularities. 
3. Inferior popliteal disease is present bilaterally.  Right inferior 
popliteal disease demonstrates 70% ostial posterior tibial artery 
stenosis, which is followed by 50% disease of the peroneal artery in 
the 
mid segment and the anterior tibial artery is patent with good flow and 
there is presence of three vessel runoff to the foot. 
4. The left circulation reveals the left posterior tibial artery is 
patent with good flow.  The left peroneal artery is totally occluded in 
the mid segment and reconstitutes in the distal segment, and anterior 
tibial artery is showing mild to moderate disease with three vessel 
runoff to the foot. 

IMPRESSION: 
High grade stenosis of the ostium of the right posterior tibial artery, 
however three vessel runoff is present and moderate disease is noted in 
the peroneal artery.


----------



## coders_rock! (Jun 14, 2011)

I was just reviewing these codes on pages 373 & 480 in the CPT book. You may have to read it several times to fully comprehend. But it should be helpful.


----------



## dadhich.girish (Jun 14, 2011)

Please check 36200 and 75630-26.  A run-off is performed of LE arteries.


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Jun 15, 2011)

dadhich.girish said:


> Please check 36200 and 75630-26.  A run-off is performed of LE arteries.



Amym,
 You are absolutely correct in coding this 36200, 75625 ,75716

There were two injections in the aorta, one at the level of the L1 and one at the bifurcation. 75630 is only one injection in the aorta at the level of the renals and runoff to the legs.


----------



## amym (Jun 15, 2011)

Thank you.  This information was very helpful!


----------

